# Maxxis Minion DHR/DHF 3C 2.5 Tubeless??



## ronan48 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there

Looking to upgrade my front and rear tires. I was running Tubeless 2.35 Nevegal Stick-e, single ply, but I blew the back tire out, just too soft.

Some fast facts:
- I weigh 225 with gear
- Riding North Shore 70% and Whistler 30% 
- small drops, wood, lots of rocks/roots, wet stuff, technical stuff, not a whole lot of A-Line
- Mavic EX 823 Rims
- 2008 Specialized Enduro

Will the Maxxis Minions DHR/DHF 3C 2.5 tire seal up on my rims and be a reliable tubeless setup? Or am I better off going with a true Tubeless tire? Michelin DH 24's? And can I get away with 2.5 or larger with the Ex 823's?

Thanks
Rory


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i'm running them tubeless and they're working very well. No burping, rolling, etc. Never flatted, grip like the dickens, and haven't worn a ton.

They're pretty heavy though


----------



## ronan48 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks!

Anyone running them on Mavic EX 823's?


----------



## medeljj (Jul 17, 2007)

I've been running them on my v10 both at Whistler and Diablo. Really bombproof as long as you don't run them too low (i.e., <23psi). I didn't have any problems with pinch flats at that PSI but I did get a really nasty snakebite flat on an off-camber rocky section. Word of warning if you are running Dee-Maxes and this tire combo, it's incredibly difficult to get tires on and off if you flat on the trail. This may be more a function of the Dee-Max than the tire, but it was still a pain in the ass.

Overall though, super tacky tires that really hold on slick roots and rocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## robot (Dec 12, 2005)

You can run the 3Cs tubeless with no real problems at reasonable PSI. I've got a similar setup on my big bike and they're fine. Some guys like really low pressures (20ish) but I've had issues with burping and prefer a little higher (25ish fr, 26-27 rear). Don't get focused on running DHF / DHR combo either. I know lots of people (myself included) who run dual DHFs up here (SW BC) and are super happy with the setup. 

Also don't forget that you can get the Minion in a UST version, which can be run with no sealant; not recommended for park days, but ok when out rolling with the crew. You can run UST Michelins without sealant too.


----------



## ronan48 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm looking to run these tubeless, but glad to hear you like the grip


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ronan48 said:


> I'm looking to run these tubeless, but glad to hear you like the grip


he was mentioning burping etc. usually you don't burp with tubes!

I think he is probably running them tubeless


----------



## ronan48 (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool, Thanks.

And ya I looked at the Minion UST, but the 3C is supposed to wear better given the change in rubber compound from side (softer) to centre (harder).


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

welcome to the forum Rory !!

a few answers for you

I weigh about the same as you.....my 823's have had front and back Michelin 32A.T. size 2.8 on them....I love that tire so I run it in the front (wish it was 2.5 or 2.6) anyway so you are good there for a big tire on the 823

Minions (and Highrollers)...I have rode them (the non-tubeless version) and they burb when doing drops untill they seal up with Stans. For Northshore riding I wouldn't ride the non UST version, but at whistler I would. Northshore has too many flatter landings and that will cause the tire to burb more. Maybe someone else can give more info on the UST Maxxis

I love Michelins.....seems I never have problems with them. I would highly recommend them.....

Special note.....a tire with low pressure tubes will feel the same as a tubeless set up with higher pressure....I love 28 in front and 32 in back

some tubeless notes for you
use stans and shake the hell out of the bottle before putting in tires (breaks up "crystals")
put 2 1/4 scoops in and *replace fluid every 3 months*

when putting in air have valve at top....don't want any stans to get in valve or your pump

for repairs....most the time the stans will seal.....sometimes you just add more air get a little Co2 cartridge pump and carry extra Co2.....if a flat doesn't fix.....lower the airpressure and take a small allen and ream out hole insert some superglue into the whole and let dry a minute then inflate.....hopefully this helps you out....save this post and go over it later....these are very "down in the trenches" true stories


----------



## ronan48 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks! Some good tips. Is Green Slime on par with Stan's?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

They work fine but I did notice the 3C I have on the back had a bit of a hard time sealing compared to the UST DHF I'm running up front. The trick is really sealing the bead and laying the wheel on each side for like 20 min to get the sealant in the whole bead. My sealant leaked out a decent amount until it got sealed and I had to add about another half scoop through the valve.

Another good trick is making your own sealant. Its cheaper and works a shitload better than stans. Go to a craft store (I got mine at Michael's) and get some molding latex. This stuff is crazy thick but mix it 1:1 with water in a bottle and shake the hell out of it. Works much better than stans and I've made about 3 poland spring bottles worth of mix and have half the container of rubber left. 5-6 poland spring bottles of sealant for $12 isn't too shabby.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ronan48 said:


> Thanks! Some good tips. Is Green Slime on par with Stan's?


Never used it but I rather use the stans


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Got a puncture on my UST DHR last weekend; was only the 5th or so ride on 'em. Love the traction though! They're on 823s too.


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

I run that tire setup and was seriously thinking about going tubeless, but honestly its just easier to slap in a new tube. The Maxxis tires arent that hard to get off either, im running Sun S-Type rimzahh and 2 tire levers slide it around the rim and the tire is off, I had the flat out and new tube in and aired up in under 15min.


----------



## ronan48 (Aug 28, 2008)

Its the ride quality and low pressure of Tubeless that is attractive to me, and no pinch flats. The goal is to save that 15 mins, and increase traction and cushion.

I've done the tube route and didn't mind it, but if you can eliminate the downside of popping tubes from time to time, and not sacrifice performance/weight, tubeless becomes attractive.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm 200 and I use 823's. I haven't tried 3c tires on my rims yet, but I'm told there's no problem... One thing to consider, the UST Maxxis tires are 100 grams lighter per tire than their 3c counterparts... 1200 +- grams for UST, 1300 +/- for 3c... You can save half a pound with tires!

3c's will last a bit longer than UST's though...


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I'm 200 and I use 823's. I haven't tried 3c tires on my rims yet, but I'm told there's no problem... One thing to consider, the UST Maxxis tires are 100 grams lighter per tire than their 3c counterparts... 1200 +- grams for UST, 1300 +/- for 3c... You can save half a pound with tires!
> 
> 3c's will last a bit longer than UST's though...


UST front, 3C in the rear... Best of both worlds.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I have problems with my tires burping on my 823 (Kenda Nevegals). I have about a 1 scoop of stans in there (maybe need more?). I start the day out with 32-35 psi, first run no problems, second run I start hitting my rims and losing pressure? Got any fixes for this?


----------



## ronan48 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am switching from 2.35 Nevegals, freak puncture in the rear, thats why I started this thread... but prior to the puncture, I didn't have trouble and the Nevegals are great, especially if you like to pedal and climb. Set your rim on its side and use soapy water to see if you have any bubbles. If you do, use more sealant, shake it and let it sit, keep doing til there's no bubbles. Stans website has a great video instruction: http://www.notubes.com/movieinstall.php

Well I've managed to get a pair of Minion UST DHF/DHR for REALLY cheap through a friend, so I'm going to go with that for now. They will wear a bit faster than 3C's but should be less burp prone.

thanks for all the great feedback


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that the 3c wears down really fast in the rear!? In the front its straight pinner but I shredded a back tire in Portes Du Soleil after about a week of riding. For almost 80 bucks a tire that seems pretty fast. The front held up nicely.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*me too.*

I have noticed they wear fast. Think the perfect combo is a 2.5 3C on the front and a 2.35 Nevegals on the rear wheel.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

I've been running Minion DHf 2.5 3C ghetto tubeless on the front for a couple of weeks now with no real problems. I've railed the thing through some rock gardens that would have pinched tubes without question (had a couple of really good rim bangers) and didn't lose any air.

I'm running a Continental Diesel in the rear, also ghetto tubeless and have had no issues.

I'm running both on Azonic Outlaws, so I can't comment on their compatibility w/ your rims.

--Ben


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Not sure what real effect the sealant has; got a puncture on a mellow portion of a DH trail, and this was only after a few rides on the tires. How many of you use sealant vs. no sealant at all? Changing these Minion USTs are a bit painful too; especially when Stans pisses all over you.


----------



## robot (Dec 12, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Not sure what real effect the sealant has; got a puncture on a mellow portion of a DH trail, and this was only after a few rides on the tires. How many of you use sealant vs. no sealant at all? Changing these Minion USTs are a bit painful too; especially when Stans pisses all over you.


Most people I know who run tubeless use sealant for the extra peace of mind but you shouldn't have to use it for true UST tires. Personally, I only use sealant with lighter weight, non-UST tires because I've had great luck with Michelin 16 / 24s and Minion DHF USTs but the trails around my place aren't infested with puncture-inducing terrain.

Now that I've posted that up, I'm so screwed on my next ride...

PS: Throw a single Park TL-5 lever in your hydration pack to complement your smaller levers and never worry about tight tire beads again.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CountryBoy said:


> I have problems with my tires burping on my 823 (Kenda Nevegals). I have about a 1 scoop of stans in there (maybe need more?). I start the day out with 32-35 psi, first run no problems, second run I start hitting my rims and losing pressure? Got any fixes for this?


um run 2 scoops of stans and replace every 3 months...in addition roll tire on side to get stans juice on bead so it seals better


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

robot said:


> Most people I know who run tubeless use sealant for the extra peace of mind but you shouldn't have to use it for true UST tires. again.


you should always use stans.....1000-oaks was riding with 5 wetspots on his tires and no flats at Mammoth this weekend.....


----------

